

Ask HN: How to get coverage for a new app - hmate9

Me and my team will soon launch or first app for iOS. It is basically a native peer-to-peer translation service.<p>My question is how can we maximize our probability of getting coverage on the day of launch?<p>Media kit has already been put together along with background info about the app and us.
======
canvsly
Reach out to journalists for the media you want to be covered in. Be sure to
tell them how this service will benefit the audience they are/will be writing
for. They are all looking for stories that their readers will find valuable.
So pitch your story accordingly. All the best!

